

Google's legal process for government data requests - aiiane
http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/userdatarequests/legalprocess/

======
aiiane
Since there seem to be a lot of conversations regarding the Google blog post
along the lines of "A: this seems pretty complete. B: no it's not, they don't
specific what they do share"... here's some details on what sharing does
happen.

